# [SOLVED] Black Screen MSI U135



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi i have an MSI U135 Model: MS-N014. When i turn it on the fan is working, hard drive led is on but i can't see anything on screen.Screen is black but i can see that in on (background light). No BIOS screen only a blank screen with nothing! 

Thinks i allready try:

1. I unplugged the battery and AC power and hold for 60 seconds the power switch for three times. Then put the battery back and AC power but no luck.

2. I plug another monitor and i hold Fn and the icon that is on F buttons row but nothing happens.

3. I remove the covers and check wires. Everything ok!

I can't check RAM because is on motherboard is not external. 

Any thoughts please?


----------



## Edgedev (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

There is usually only 3 reasons why this happens:

1: RAM is bad.
2: Video Card is bad.
3: CPU might be incorrectly seeded in the motherboard.

My best guess is that the RAM is bad. I would test the Video card first, but I'm over 70% sure it might be the RAM.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

Hi no output to a external monitor usually points to graphics failure


----------



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

RAM is directly connected on motherboard. Video card as well. 
So the only solution is to change Motherboard or is there is a better way to check it and fix it???
Thanks a lot!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

Hi ram is usually removable but that would not matter if the graphics are gone unless you know somewhere that does board level repair you are looking at replacing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

@ Edgedev The OP has a laptop.



joeten said:


> Hi no output to a external monitor usually points to graphics failure


Your graphics is Onboard so that means a Mobo problem.
Is the unit out of warranty?


----------



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

No is out of warranty. Is there any other solution?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

RAM is Onboard as well. That's why i can't replace it to check if it is bad...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

I mentioned it in post 5


----------



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

To make it more clear. I have to change the whole motherboard?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

Probably but it may be cheaper to just get a new laptop


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

As above^
Laptops are not cost effective to repair unless you can do it yourself and even then can be more costly in the long run than replacement.


----------



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

I found a used one on Ebay about $100. The strange think is that i can see the backlight of the screen. Why that happens? I mean if video card is the problem why the screen get electricity?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

The screen has a supply of power usually via a inverter,the video is sent to the screen along a LVDS cable so if the graphic chip goes no signal is sent but power still gets through


----------



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

Thank a lot guys! I really appreciate that help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen MSI U135*

Your more than welcome sorry it was not a better outcome for you


----------

